# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Ovation or Godin?

## sg3000

I'm new to playing mandolin and I'm looking for
an electric model that I can use for recording.
Don't want to use a microphone so I'm looking
for a model with a good pickup system.
I'm considering the mid priced Ovation model
or a Godin A8.
Any suggestions?

Thank you

----------


## JMUSIC

I have played both extensively and all that I can say is Godin, Godin, Godin!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

In all fairness, plugged in (live and recorded), the USA made Ovation will smoke the Godin in acoustic tone and playability.
But you will pay two to three times the price. If you can find a "steal" on a USA made (not Celebrity or Applause), I respectfully submit, _that's_ the better choice.

----------


## sg3000

I have been looking at an Ovation model MCS148.
Not sure where it was made, but it is in the
right price range.
Is this a good model? I believe that the next 
one up the Ovation line is over 1000.00

How does this one compare to the Godin?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

I'll agree with Jim about the Godin being better than the Celebrity (the MCS148). They aren't as consistent, being an offshore import, and have been known to be an ocassional clunker.
The Godin, being Canadian made, is better made, but in a classic case of apples vs. oranges, it has a different feel--more like an electric guitar. In the given price range, it would be my choice, too.
However, having said thay, if you stumble on an MM68 (USA made) for less than $800, you're getting a much better instrument--a more "acoustic" recording tone, and a much more "mandolin-like" electric instrument.
Recently, several have come across Ebay, but don't get them mixed up with the import Ovations--they are not the same.

----------


## Mikey2

Read my reports on my USA Ovation MM68, the only Ovation that I would buy. I paid $800 with a hard case, mine was new with tags/warranty and a demo Al had. The thing is blowing me away! I have several expensive hand made mandos so I know what they're supposed to sound like. There has been a couple on ebay in the past few days(like right now) for 675 and thereabouts. That's my recommendation, get a USA MM68, it actually lists at 1600 bucks now! This a top quality machine with no flaws, defects, etc... Terrific electronics. Have to admit the cheap asians have same electronics, but use poor setup, laminated top board, etc.. My MM68 even w/o amp is LOUD, get that LOUD   Needs amp for band work though, like all of them. I have no dog in this race, don't know anyone on this board, but I know what my 63 yr experience in life tells me.

----------


## mrmando

I second the advice. The MCS148 is a dog. The MM68 is the only Ovation worth anything, but the Godin generally costs less than the MM68 and is almost as good if not just as good.

----------


## Mikey2

sg3000
The mando I said was on ebay starting at 675 is still there and I did a search and found that for some reason that is its 3rd listing. #It started out as 799 minimum bid and got no bids. #2nd time was dropped to 675 and got no bids. #Now it is the 3rd time and still at 675. #Looks new w/tags, etc... #Buy of the year. #I paid 800 and felt I got a deal 3 weeks ago. #Someone will jump on this or at leaast should.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws....y=10179

----------


## Bob Borzelleri

"Looks new w/tags, etc..."

Hmmm...

It's described as in "Excellent condition". I think that reference takes it out of the "new" catagory. I have at least 3 instruments that would present the same way in a photo (tags and all) and their combined age would qualify them for Medicare.  

...Bob

----------


## Mikey2

Well, they only started making them in 1995!!!!

----------


## delsbrother

> Someone will jump on this or at leaast should.


Well, he's got some feedback issues.. I normally take eBay feedback with a grain of salt - it's so easy to get positive feedback even when sales go bad, and some negative feedback comes from nutcases impossible to please(like myself). But for $700..

----------


## Mikey2

I think $700 is a lot of money too, but can you get a USA MM68 Ovation cheaper? I couldn"t, not in mint condition anyway (which I don't know about this one)  As always, buyer beware!

----------


## delsbrother

Elderly has one for $850.

Small upcharge for peace of mind, IMHO. If you're willing to gamble though, the eBay one appears to be in similar condition. At least you can use the Elderly price to guide your bidding, if you're so inclined. Good luck either way.

----------


## mandroid

Godin, specificly RMC, is the best sounding piezo I've played with.
Bolt on godin neck is easy to change the action.
Ovation requires ball end strings,(or fitting balls on all the loop end ones. Godin has a common mandolin tailpiece.

----------


## delsbrother

MM-68 in the MC Classifieds for $650 OBO.

It's been there for over a month..

----------


## JMUSIC

That is an older one with the knobs instead of sliders on the electronics. That may be the reason that it is still on.

----------


## delsbrother

OK, I'll bite... The slider version is better than the knob version? Different electronics? Or just older?

----------


## Mikey2

The one on this board's classifieds looks like a deal.

----------


## JMUSIC

Don't know if one is better. Just indicating that the one in the photo is a few years old because the last couple of years the electronics were sliders.I guess that if it is in good condition it wouldn't matter. Just observing the photo...

----------


## mandoaz

I have to agree with Jmusic about the Godin...I own an A8 and it's simply fantastic...Great craftsmanship/playability and excellent tone...In my opinion, for the price, it's one of the best acoustic-electric mandos out there...

----------


## ryru14

If you are looking for a average little emando, check out a Crafter. 

Composite Sides and back and a singlecut guitar look and the unplugged sound is awesome, when you plug it in it sounds truely awesome. I jammed with my friends, all solid body guitar and bass players and two of them are getting one because the tone blew them away.

There are several of them on Ebay now for around $100.00, I got mine for a steal at $79. the down side is trying to find a hardshell case for it.

my $0.02

----------


## mrmando

Sorry, the Godin or Ovation will blow the Craphter out of the water any day of the week, not only on sound but on playability as well.

----------


## mandroid

I saw an ovation guitar which was converted to use RMC bridge pieces , FWIW
INFO: www.separatestrings.com Chris at www.portlandmusiccompany.com

----------

